# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Thắc mắc về UPS

## thiendung

Em mới mua một UPS Santak 500, chỗ em xài điện yếu, Trên bộ lưu điện có chế độ acquy phải không? Nhưng trên UPS thì không có nút chuyển, vậy là nó có cơ chế chuyển tự động phải không vậy? Lâu lâu nó tự ngắt điện rồi tát luôn (Kéo theo máy tính cũng bị tắt) Có khả năng là do điện hay là UPS của em có vấn đề. Và nếu xài ở nguồn điện rất yếu thì em nên xài UPS thế nào cho phù hợp.
Cám ơn máy pro trước nha.

----------


## Thinhquang75

bạn có thể vào đây đc xem hướng dẫn sử dụng bộ UPS Santak đúng cách nhé
mình nghĩ vấn đề đó là do bạn ko sử dụng UPS Santak đúng cách thôi 
http://www.onap.vn/TD07/134/472/huong-dan-su-dung-bo-luu-dien-ups.html

----------


## khamnamkhoa

> Em mới mua một UPS Santak 500, chỗ em xài điện yếu, Trên bộ lưu điện có chế độ acquy phải không? Nhưng trên UPS thì không có nút chuyển, vậy là nó có cơ chế chuyển tự động phải không vậy? Lâu lâu nó tự ngắt điện rồi tát luôn (Kéo theo máy tính cũng bị tắt) Có khả năng là do điện hay là UPS của em có vấn đề. Và nếu xài ở nguồn điện rất yếu thì em nên xài UPS thế nào cho phù hợp.
> Cám ơn máy pro trước nha.


Bạn ah cơ chế hoạt động của UPS là nó sẽ tự chuyển sang chế độ ácquy khi mà mất điện, bạn không phải lo bấm bấm gì gì nữa đâu nhé. Còn vấn đề điện chỗ bạn yếu, thì UPS nó có chế độ ổn áp, khi điện yếu sụt áp xuống đến 165Volt thì UPS sẽ chuyển sang chế độ acquy, chỉ có điều chắc cái TG500 của bạn bình ácquy bị kém rồi nên không lưu được tốt nên mới bị tắt vậy. Bạn nên chuyển sang dùng cái BLR600 ý ổn áp tốt hơn, thời gian lưu điện cũng được nhiều hơn bạn ạ.:1eye

----------

